# Planet Earth 2



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It starts on BBC 1 tonight. 

Anyone else really looking forward to it?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Totally forgotten about this. Thanks for the reminder 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder. Just series linked it.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Can't wait myself. Looks excellent from the adverts/trailers I have seen.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Yep already got it in and ready.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That was brilliant. 

The footage of the Iguanas and the Racer Snakes was incredible. 

The one that had the big chase was like a scene from an action movie. We were sitting here cheering the thing on to get away..:lol:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Epic :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

No spoilers please.lol


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Absolutely fantastic!
Really captured everything that was great about planet earth 1 and not strayed from the formula, loved it
It's nice to see the last 15mins segment on how they filmed some of the pieces too

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Hereisphilly said:


> It's nice to see the last 15mins segment on how they filmed some of the pieces too


:thumb: agreed. Gave a totally different perspective on things.

Sigor Ros playing on the advert too :argie:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Shiny said:


> :thumb: agreed. Gave a totally different perspective on things.
> 
> Sigor Ros playing on the advert too :argie:


Yeah hearing that brought me instantly back to the 1st season! Great stuff

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Excellent as expected!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Absolutely fantastic as you'd hope/expect..I enjoy the last few minutes giving an insight how to the episode was made, almost as much as the main part of the program itself.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2016)

Series 2 i think is better than 1st one, just watched episode 2, couldn't get over how sure footed the Ibex are, just totally amazing, rewound it and watched that bit again I was that impressed, and the eagle footage is just simply amazing


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Unbelievable footage again. 

The big Jaguar killing the Cayman and dragging it up the steep bank.

Also the little frog defending its eggs from the wasps.


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Jaguar killing a Cayman is badass! What a beast


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Still to watch the series's. Got them on my planner! Too many things to watch.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Love planet earth - filming and content brilliant as always


----------

